
About Daniel Stenberg (creator of curl) - kadfak
https://daniel.haxx.se/about.html
======
mongol
For quite some time I thought Daniel also was bird enthusiast and bird
photographer, because the Daniel Stenberg name popped up under many photos in
the local birding community, and were also mentioned as an authority in
birdwatching. I was very impressed that someone with his reputation as
programmer could also be top authority in this field, which eats a lot of
leisure time if you get bitten.

The name feels not that common but now when I have checked there are quite
many. It is not the same Daniel. The other Daniel has a nice portfolio however
:

[https://www.instagram.com/danielstenbergphotography/](https://www.instagram.com/danielstenbergphotography/)

